# Rufus in West Jordan, Utah. shelter



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Rufus - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Ya'll are killing me with all these rescues. i just want to help them all.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Is someone contacting rescues in those areas? I'm off and on, so I can't today. I sure hope rescues are being notified!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Sharlin & a few others are on it. 

People if you live in these areas, PLEASE contact any rescues you can to save these golden kids. Thank you! 

I am on a roll today! I have been meaning to do this but always get interupted...So today I am starting it...


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

awe geez, a scar on his nose for leaving a gentle leader on too long?
wow, how effin ignorant!
I hope someone can help him in Utah, PLEASE


----------

